# the adoring grandpa thread--even if you have to borrow.



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63302





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63355


Absolutely wonderful! Thank you!

Time passes too quickly. 😢

My oldest granddaughter is a sophomore business major, and the youngest shall be graduating from high school next spring.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63560


👍 👍 👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Best costume ever!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63939


First Loves? For some odd reason the picture above brought to mind visions from the movie and the book "The Grapes of Wrath." I think it may be the hat?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64092


Betcha can't get them to pose for that shot a second time! LOL.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Grandson Will, an AAU diving champion


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A rare photo of a stork delivering a baby.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64312
> 
> 
> View attachment 64313
> ...


Young Love! Pat Boone, where are you?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64387


Best friends, playing in their favorite toy! Good memories....our kids, our Grand Kids, it seems they are all grown (or growing) up way too fast! Every time the USAF moved us, we had to keep a few ofthe moving boxes for the kids to play with.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65293
> 
> 
> View attachment 65294


One of the great things about our Grand Kids is that by the time they come along, we have matured to the point we are wise enough to stop occasionally and smell the roses encountered in life with them! I greatly regret that I didn't do more of that when we were raising our children/the grand kids parents.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66051


Enjoying a studied look at the photo above, I found myself reminded of the poem "Footprints In The Sand." In so many ways children are godly in their own right...yes, no? The shot above is extra special.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66379


The young mans piano teacher employs a hands on instructional approach for promoting her art. I dare anyone to look at the picture above and try not to smile...it can't be done. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

At least they're wearing helmets!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66561
> 
> 
> View attachment 66563
> ...


Our Grand Kids actually used a snow disc on our stairs for an out of season thrill ride down our stairs. They failed to consider the rather abrupt and extreme turn to be made at the bottom of the stairs. Fortunately no one, except a plaster wall, was hurt significantly! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Attempting a selfie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67041
> 
> 
> Attempting a selfie.


An aspiring future male version of photographer Anne Geddes! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67911


This one has a notably Angelic quality to it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68317


The real Boss in the nursery. Cute as a button, but also a stern disciplinarian. Has her Grandpa wrapped tightly around her pinky finger! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Protein shortage?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Grounded


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69697


Adorable picture, but the eyes and facial expression on the face of that child have a definite "Chuckyesque" quality about them. Her four legged friend seems to be crying out....."help me, Help me!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Baby Elvira?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70271


The picture above reminds me of our oldest grand daughter in her early years when she would stretch out in front of the bookcase, so she could just reach out and pull down the next book to read. Some days she would be there almost all day. She is almost grown up and a student at Mississippi State University. Go Dawgs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70377
> 
> 
> View attachment 70379


It just sort of puts everything in perspective! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Artist and one of eight dearly beloved children


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not pleased with her winnings?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71917


Just last evening we had three of the Grand kids decorating the Tree after our family dinner. It is sure nice having the twins back from college for the holidays....best Christmas gift ever for Grandparents!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72619


Two amigos, wearing their respective birthday suits and each accessorizing with world class smiles!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75121
> 
> View attachment 75123


The pictures above brought back cherished memories of washing our little ones in the kitchen sink. Given that the oldest is 44 and the youngest will turn 38 in just two months, that was a long time ago. Thanks for bringing back those memories, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As my MIL asked, what happens if she falls over?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76275


A young man who looks at life with a positive, can do attitude...and he's is darned handsome to boot!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77005


Our beagles numbered five and the leader of the pack was named Jack. Those little guys put a lot of meat on our table over the years and I miss them greatly. Those indeed were the good old days!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77243


Considering the above I am reminded of that iconic tune put out by the Shangri-las..Leader of The Pack..vroom, vroom!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Given the title of this thread I think the post that follows is appropriate, but the pictures in this thread have been swaddled babies and toddlers and therefore I have not posted a photo. However, I do want to share the following "proud GrandPa bragging" with the AAAC membership:

Yesterday was Signing/Commitment day for aspiring collegiate athletes who will be graduating high school seniors this Spring. Our youngest grandson, with a perfect 4.0 GPA and a three time placer in the Florida State Wrestling Championships received a combined academic/athletic scholarship from a Division 1 school. Mrs Eagle and I were proud Grandma and Papa witnessing his signing/commitment ceremony. These grand kids never cease to amaze and delight us. We are so proud of all of them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A four-year free ride! Well done, that young man. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77495


This one really touches my heart. Looking at the adorable photo above I am reminded of the lyrics to the poem Footprints In The Sand.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Our own kids grow up quickly, but our grandkids grow up at warp speed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77605
> 
> 
> View attachment 77607


Cute, but then let us not forget the sage counsel of Waylon and Willie:

"Momas don;t let your babies grow up to be cowboys;
Cause they'll never stay home and they are always alone,
Even with someone they love!"

Just saying......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77903


First love is in the air...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78799


Through the eyes of Babes this world of ours can be ever so much more beautiful! Will we adults ever learn?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83750


Driving the 'Big Rig' today?

Now where did I put those big blocks for the pedals? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84760


The world can always use a few more superheros! Is that the "Bat Bike" parked behind the one pictured above?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85034
> 
> 
> View attachment 85035


Beauty...it's all in the smiles!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The young chap in the bow tie is really into Ask Andy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85611


....and Cruella DeVille is asking herself, "new just where have the other 99 run off to?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now when she turns about ten . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85895


Olivia and John Y. began practicing at a young age for their future roles in the movie Grease! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86952


Very spiritual...."David, gunning for Goliath...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87334


Relaxing with his best buddy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Our first grandchild. We are in love.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Our first grandchild. We are in love.
> View attachment 87515


Beauty in the bassinet! Congratulations. Our first granddaughter and grandson (twins) will be turning 20 years old in just eight days. Time flies, enjoy the grand children while you can do so!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Our first grandchild. We are in love.
> View attachment 87515


Absolutely and comprehensively adorable!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Our first grandchild. We are in love.
> View attachment 87515


Ah luv babies!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88002


Great picture! Really captures her personality. Yours? If it's just a "find" that's great, too!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, I just find pictures. I don't have any grandchildren of my own so I borrow other people's.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Grandson: A book ?

Grandfather:That's right. When I was your age, television was
called _books_. And this is a _special_ book. It was the
book my father used to read to me when I was sick,
and I used to read it to your father, and today, I'm
gonna read it to you.

Grandson: Does it got any sports in it?

Grandfather: Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture,
revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, True
Love, miracles...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I love his biker chick in the doorway.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88457


It appears the lad is teaching his bear to heel. a well trained bear is a pleasure to walk with, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dapper


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88660
> 
> 
> Dapper


The young man pictured above should be in the What Are You Wearing Today thread of the Men's Style forum. "Geezer In Training!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88770


This could be my brother-in-law when he was a baby listening top the Rolling Stones. He has to be their biggest fan...He recently returned from following them around Europe and GB. I enjoy listening to music, but their is not a group out there that I would spend that kind of money to enjoy them! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Budding country music star


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89057
> 
> 
> View attachment 89058


Eskimo kissing is always in style.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89229


Our oldest daughter, when she was of the age pictured above, choice of steed was an 85 to 90 pound Doberman. The two of them seemed almost inseparable, but when she was in the mood to ride, he would sneak off and hide under the bed! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

No photos today. I AM, however, watching my grandson Will at National Diving Championships by streaming technology and my granddaughter Charlotte playing Water Polo at a Tournament at SMU in Texas. Keeps the parents hopping driving all over Texas getting them in one pool or another. And "yes, I am bragging about them them". Cheers, Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> No photos today. I AM, however, watching my grandson Will at National Diving Championships by streaming technology and my granddaughter Charlotte playing Water Polo at a Tournament at SMU in Texas. Keeps the parents hopping driving all over Texas getting them in one pool or another. And "yes, I am bragging about them them". Cheers, Tom


Truth be known, what can be better than Grand Kids for us to take pride in. Thank you for sharing that pride with us.Our grand kids are all of our futures. Your's sound like a couple of great ones.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89674


She appears to be doing a dance originally referred to as the "Stomp." I'm not sure what it might be called these days. Looks like good exercise, in any event. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90141


It all comes down to gender. Regardless of age, when it comes to winning, the fair sex is willing to fight dirty! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"Let's go for a ride, she said. It will be fun, she said."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90197


I just would never want to slap leather against those two "Hardcases!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90285
> 
> 
> View attachment 90286


.....and then there are some canvases more personalized than others! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90435
> 
> View attachment 90436


Aye, Aye Captain! Belay that last order..."pull in the plank. No one will be walking today!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90634
> 
> 
> View attachment 90635



Top photo: The Artist.

Bottom photo: Her canvas! 

Classic art, for sure. Classic art, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90839


Paraphrasing Rick Moranis in Honey I Shrunk The Kids, "Honey, I shrunk the Queen!" LOL.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90785
> 
> 
> View attachment 90786
> ...



Reflection(s).......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90865


An adolescent Alfred Hitchcock doing research for a future production he has been considering.....perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90887


The picture above shows us how tuff guys do their push-ups, with their workout partner sitting on their backs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He kind of belongs in the Chunky Cardigan thread. Dapper little sort, isn't he?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"Well, boy, when you been 'round long as I have . . ."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

You could title that, Anticipation, First sip of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone needs a bath, some decent clothes and something to eat!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Young Joe Cool


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

